# MediaShare menu option not showing



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello all, I have been lurking and reading the boards trying to figure this issue out for about a week now and i'm ready to rip my hair out. The family is tired of me resetting the DVR every 5 minutes so I think it's time to ask for help 

My current setup follows:

HR 23 receiver
BEFSR41 Linksys router
Windows XP
MP 11
Hardwired with Cat5e cable

I'm able to get DOD channels, download movies, etc.... but I cannot for the life of me get the menu option to appear for Photos and Videos on the receiver. 

Whenever I try to enable Network Services with the default ports I get a 202 error Services cannot be started or something to that effect. 

I've unplugged the receiver, rebooted probably a hundred times, rebooted my cable modem, router and PC. Folders are shared, sharing is setup in MP, all Services are running, etc..

Is this possibly a problem with the type of router that i'm using? 

What makes this worse is that i'm a Network Administrator, sort of embarassing :nono2:

Thanks for any help that you can provide - if I need another router so be it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

You don't need network services to use Media share.

I assume you mean WMP?

What are the results of a System Test?

Menu->Parental, Fav's & Setup->System Setup->Info & Test

Or, you can just press and hold the Info button on the remote.

There are issues with UPnP. What is the IP address of the HR23?

Mike


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am moving this to the "DIRECTV HD DVR" forum.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

:welcome_sto DBSTalk

I need to "fiddle with" my firewall software and open up some ports.
Check to see if Windows media player can see the DVR.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

MicroBeta said:


> You don't need network services to use Media share.
> 
> I assume you mean WMP?
> 
> ...


Everything tests out OK except the phone line which I do not have connected. The IP address of the receiver is 192.168.1.100

Sorry, yes WMP 11 which I reinstalled last night.



Michael D'Angelo;2003777 said:


> I am moving this to the "DIRECTV HD DVR" forum.


Sorry for placing it wrong and thank you for the move.



veryoldschool said:


> :welcome_sto DBSTalk
> 
> I need to "fiddle with" my firewall software and open up some ports.
> Check to see if Windows media player can see the DVR.


Thank you, cool site with lots of helpful info here. Looking forward to learning as much as I can even tho I have a pretty basic setup compared to some of the others here.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

Like what VOS said it is probably Windows XP Firewall(or other software firewall) that is stopping it. You may for a test disable it and see if it works.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry I should have mentioned - Firewalls have been completely disabled.

WMP sees the DVR as an unknown device - i've opened ports on the router that are listed in the WMP help section. Perhaps this is the problem? 


Is the BEFSR41 router compatible with mediashare?


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

In WMP go to the Tools->Options menu then select the Library tab. 
Click the Configure Sharing... button
Check the Share my media to: checkbox
You should see the DirecTV Mediashare Renderer device(s) there, click on it and click the Allow button.

You should also be able to ping the IP address of the HR from your computer. At a command prompt type in ping 192.168.1.100 if you don't get replies, double check that all firewalls are disabled or uninstall any third party firewalls.

P.S. I have the same router. 1.05.03 firmware.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm including a few screenshots to show the current setup i'm running - maybe I have some ports setup incorrectly that someone can point out.

WMP sharing









UPnP Forwarding









Port Range Forwarding


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

dgobe said:


> In WMP go to the Tools->Options menu then select the Library tab.
> Click the Configure Sharing... button
> Check the Share my media to: checkbox
> You should see the DirecTV Mediashare Renderer device(s) there, click on it and click the Allow button.
> ...


I have those setup however WMP sees it as an unknown device - I can ping the receiver.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

dgobe said:


> In WMP go to the Tools->Options menu then select the Library tab.
> Click the Configure Sharing... button
> Check the Share my media to: checkbox
> You should see the DirecTV Mediashare Renderer device(s) there, click on it and click the Allow button.
> ...


Can you post your current router settings as they apply to the mediashare?

I have 2.00.02 firmware


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

DarkHorse said:


> I have those setup however WMP sees it as an unknown device - I can ping the receiver.


Unknown device should mean WMP wasn't able to get the 'Friendly Name' for some reason - it is supplied in the device description document.

I posted this in another thread - its a small utility to test your UPnP setup. If you run it you can safely ignore any errors on tests 7 & 8 - those are router port mapping tests and are not used by mediashare.

http://www.junegillespie.plus.com/UPnPTest.exe

On your firewall in addition to giving WMPNSS an exception you also have to open ports for SSDP and the UPnP device host. If you are using Windows firewall those should be opened automatically when you start the sharing service, but I'd double check them.


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have anything configured in Port Forwarding or UPNP forwarding on my router. But I don't think that would help or hinder in any case.

Go to your WMP sharing screen and right-click the DTV Renderer and remove it. Close WMP.

Go to run->services.msc and find the WMP Network Sharing service. Right-click it and restart the service.

Go back to WMP and it should pick up the HR20 again, select it and click allow.

Your setup looks good. I know a lot of people have strange issues where it doesn't work right away. Good luck.

Is that uTorrent? tsk tsk


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

TEST 1 - Operating System Support - PASSED
TEST 2 - SSDP Service Running Check - PASSED
TEST 3 - SSDP Service Automatic Check - PASSED
TEST 4 - UPnPHost Service Running Check - PASSED
TEST 5 - UPnPHost Service Automatic Check - PASSED
TEST 6 - UPnP Framework Firewall Exception Check - PASSED
TEST 7 - Adapter #0 - 192.168.1.101 - FAILED
TEST 8 - Get External IP Address - FAILED

UPnP Test Program v1.15 Copyright Mark Gillespie 2005
Bugs/Comments to: [email protected]
Please do not email me UPnP support requests. I will not answer them.

I removed the unknown device, restarted the service but now I cannot get any device to show up in WMP.

Ugg - at least i'm back to square 1 :lol:


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

It might take a little while for the SSDP multicast to hit your computer. Hopefully it'll show up soon. You can try yet another DVR reboot if it doesn't.

From the UPNP test results you look good to go. Make sure there are actually media files in the folders you shared. That might be causing a problem.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

I copied a few pictures into the shared folder that I called MediaShare - it's being shared. If the folder is empty the menu item will not show? 

I just performed a reboot of my pc, i'll reboot the DVR now and see if the device shows up in WMP now.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

dgobe said:


> I don't have anything configured in Port Forwarding or UPNP forwarding on my router. But I don't think that would help or hinder in any case.
> 
> Go to your WMP sharing screen and right-click the DTV Renderer and remove it. Close WMP.
> 
> ...


You may have hit it on the head - is UPnP disabled in uTorrent ? It is known to cause upnp issues. You can still do normal port forwarding, but just disable the port mapping capabilities.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

Enable UPnP port mapping has a check in it for UTorrent. 


Right now i'm stuck with the issue of a device not showing up in WMP 11 - this happened after I removed it.


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

I did the procedure I suggested to you and mine came right back. Both of them.

Maybe the random port in uTorrent happened to land on the ones the HR uses.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

This should happen only when I open or use UTorrent tho correct? If I uninstall UTorrent that would eliminate that as being a potential problem, i've been trying in vain just to get WMP to recognize a device now. Rebooting my pc again.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

No go on the reboot - WMP still does not see the Receiver. I think i'm going to restore factory defaults and start this all from scratch and see what I come up with.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

That didn't work either - i'm now convinced that I won't be able to get the receiver to show up in WMP again. Back to searching the forums lol

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm, mine came right back and I tested it before I posted. Go to Add/Remove programs and double check for any firewall software. McAfee, Norton, Zonealarm whatever and ditch it temporarily.

Is the UPNP test still working?

You can put your IP in the DMZ on the router and go to a site like www.grc.com and run a port scan on your computer. Maybe another service is conflicting with the ports the HR uses.

Good luck


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah everything passed this time

TEST 1 - Operating System Support - PASSED
TEST 2 - SSDP Service Running Check - PASSED
TEST 3 - SSDP Service Automatic Check - PASSED
TEST 4 - UPnPHost Service Running Check - PASSED
TEST 5 - UPnPHost Service Automatic Check - PASSED
TEST 6 - UPnP Framework Firewall Exception Check - PASSED
TEST 7 - Adapter #0 - 192.168.1.101 - PASSED
TEST 8 - Get External IP Address (Result: 0) - PASSED

UPnP Test Program v1.15 Copyright Mark Gillespie 2005
Bugs/Comments to: [email protected]
Please do not email me UPnP support requests. I will not answer them.

I'm still plugging away at it. I may uninstall WMP 11, reboot and re install it to see what happens. I cannot for the life of me figure out why it won't see the receiver now. I've uninstalled everything that may have had a firewall attached including my AVG, Himachi, UTorrent, etc... all gone, Windows Firewall is disabled as well.


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

You may want to edit your post and remove your external IP.

Now that I think about it the ports shouldn't matter. The DVR's source ports won't collide with the destination ports opened by other services. You're left with something interfering with the UPNP device host, SSDP discovery or WMP network sharing service.

Maybe a software reload on the HR?

"Once the LEDs on the front of the receiver come back on OR the first blue screen is displayed, whichever occurs first, enter this special code from your remote control: 0 2 4 6 8"

I guess since you have a different firmware on your router from mine it might be interfering somehow. If you have a hub or switch laying around you can use it to connect the computer and HR together temporarily to test.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, should I assign a static IP to the receiver to get WMP to recognize it?


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt. But the computer will discover it through multicasts regardless of how the IP is assigned. Unless somehow your DHCP server is renewing the lease often AND changing the IP it assigns. Not likely.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

wasn't there some earlier posts about port 45153 needing to be opened and pointed towards the media server?
I might be thinking of tversity though.


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

FWIW I have the UPnP option disabled in the Administration tab of the router. That's the default setting.

Try TVersity and see if it works.

I've used both TVersity and WMP(among others) with no problems and I have no port forwarding or upnp forwarding taking place on the router. I see a lot of people forwarding ports in from the outside world and it's not necessary to get Mediashare or VOD working. Maybe some CE features like Widgets require this but I haven't played with those yet.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

I have never managed to get MediaShare option showing on my HR20-100s for the last 6 months. At one point I used to have some CE versions that made it see WMP. At this point I have given up. Strangely, My PS3 can see the PlayOn Server, WMP etc running on the laptop, but my HR20 just doesn't.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 18, 2009)

Working!

I finally got the menu to show up - I had the router settings incorrect and had to flush my dns, assign a static IP to the receiver and all is working well. 


Now it's off to figure out what all I can do with it. 

Thanks DBSTALK!


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Now my interest is piqued again...I also have PS3 Media Server on my laptop and it is logging that it is getting Search requests from my HD DVRs. What else can I do to troubleshoot why the HR20 isnt showing me the Mediashare menu?


----------

